# Complex NetPassage 15B - IP nicht mehr ansprechbar



## Experience1986 (22. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Ein Freund von mir hat den "Compex NetPassage 15B " Router. Er nutzt dadurch seinen DSL Anschluss von Tiscali mehrfach.

Gestern ist ihm aber sein Router "zusammengebrochen", also der router lässt sich über die bekannte ip nicht mehr ansprechen. Er hat den router nach der Anleitung schon resettet, was ja wol auch die Ip resetten haben dürfte.

Leider war das ohne erfolg.

Was für Möglichkeiten bleiben dann noch, wenn der Router nicht kaputt ist?


----------



## calcy (24. März 2004)

Hallo,

leider habe ich auch exakt dieses Problem, mit dem selben Provider Tiscali.
Dieses Problem trat von einer Minute auf die andere auf.
Nur leider läßt sich mein Router gar nicht mehr ansprechen, d.h. ich habe auch keine Möglichkeit den zu reseten. Ist auch keine Hardware Reset Möglichkeit gegeben.
Kann es sein das diese Router wirklich kaputt sind oder gibts da noch ein paar Tricks zum retten


----------



## aquasonic (24. März 2004)

Also ansprechen, meint ihr von aussen oder von innen?Es kann natürlich sein das ihr eine dynamische IP habt, somit könnt ihr den Router von aussen dann nicht immer unter der gleichen IP ansprechen...

Seit ihr direkt mit dem Router verbunden? Leuchtet euer Link-Lämpchen hinten an der Netzwerkkarte


----------

